# Cooking in Roaster Oven



## emae1 (Jul 10, 2011)

Could any of you advise me on how to bake a stuffed chicken breasts in my GE electric roaster oven? The recipe I have is a boneless, skinless chicken breast flattened, then stuffed with cheese and a green chili, rolled up, and breaded with egg and a cornmeal mixture. Do you think I could simply use the same temp/timing/instructions as the manual shows for "chicken pieces"?  

It is so hot here in OK that I have quit using my regular oven, but I want to fix this recipe for my daughter's birthday later this week.

Many thanks!


----------



## pacanis (Jul 10, 2011)

The thermometer is your friend when it comes to chicken. And many dishes.

That said, if a roaster oven is what I call a toaster oven, those small electric appliances that sit on our counters, I hope yours is better than mine. Mine doesn't handle "thick" food well at all. The outside usually ends up crispy by the time the inside is cooked or warmed through. As a matter of fact, I've been thinking of posting a question here in search of a new toaster oven that works a bit better than the usual 40-60 dollar models that I am used to.


----------



## Zhizara (Jul 10, 2011)

Welcome to DC, emae.  I've never used a roaster oven, but I'm sure you'll get plenty of help here.  Your recipe sounds good.


----------



## emae1 (Jul 10, 2011)

Thanks for your response.  The "roaster oven" is not a "toaster oven".  It's great for roasting a turkey or a roast or a whole chicken. I don't see any reason why it would not cook my recipe just fine, but I'm a little nervous to try it for a "company" dinner and was hoping to find someone who has had experience with that sort of recipe.

I have a rather small Black & Decker Toast-R-Oven that is a convection oven.  I love it!  It's great for baking small quantities or for simply toasting bread.  I highly recommend it. It's a model TRO4070B and I bought it at Walmart.  That's where I got the roaster oven and both of these appliance are "must haves" for me during the holidays because my stove has a rather small single oven.

Thanks again!


----------



## emae1 (Jul 10, 2011)

Thank you so much.  I am happy to have found this forum and I look forward to visiting often.  Having a wee bit of trouble finding my way around, but time and usage will take care of that.  

Thanks again for your nice welcome.


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 10, 2011)

Hi emae, and welcome to DC.

I think this is what you're talking about, right?
http://www.recipetips.com/glossary-term/t--36361/roaster-oven.asp

I don't see any reason why you couldn't use it for your recipe, but I don't know how well it would brown the chicken.  Maybe a good dusting of paprika on top of the chicken rolls would help with their lack of color on the finished product.
PS.......After re-reading your recipe, I don't think the egg and cornmeal mixture coating would be suitable unless you browned them in a skillet first.


----------



## pacanis (Jul 10, 2011)

Oh... is _that_ what those things are called. I guess I never considered them an oven. I think my mother used to call hers a roasting pan.

I'll look into the convection style toaster oven. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## PattY1 (Jul 10, 2011)

Kayelle said:


> Hi emae, and welcome to DC.
> 
> I think this is what you're talking about, right?
> Roaster Oven: Cooking Terms: RecipeTips.com
> ...




I googled the name and model she posted. It is a toaster oven. Black & Decker Toast-R-Oven TRO4070B Review: Powered by ConsumerGuide and HowStuffWorks


----------



## pacanis (Jul 10, 2011)

PattY1 said:


> I googled the name and model she posted. It is a toaster oven. Black & Decker Toast-R-Oven TRO4070B Review: Powered by ConsumerGuide and HowStuffWorks


 
That was probably in response to me saying that I was looking for a new toaster oven. I believe they recommended theirs to me, but they still have a roaster oven (or roasting pan to me  ).


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 10, 2011)

PattY1 said:


> I googled the name and model she posted. It is a toaster oven. Black & Decker Toast-R-Oven TRO4070B Review: Powered by ConsumerGuide and HowStuffWorks



Yes, that is what she is recommending for Pac., not what she intends to use for her recipe. 



> Thanks for your response.  The "roaster oven" is not a "toaster oven".   It's great for roasting a turkey or a roast or a whole chicken. I don't  see any reason why it would not cook my recipe just fine, but I'm a  little nervous to try it for a "company" dinner and was hoping to find  someone who has had experience with that sort of recipe.


----------

